# vaccinations-recommendations



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

I have my original group of fantails, and I have purchased unrelated ones also. I need to vaccinate, but dang, I hate to buy 100 and 500 shots for 20 birds!! Does anyone know of a source for small quantities, or want to split bottles? I have read quite a bit on the subject, and know I need to vaccinate for PMV, and paratyphoid........is that all? What do most "real folks" recommend? I am bringing in new stressed birds, so I need to make sure I don't introduce a disease...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fishdoc, 

You should probably vaccinate for pox as well. If you join a pigeon club, then you could share the costs of vaccinations with one or two members so that you don't have to waste money.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know what you mean by "real folks", but WE recommend you innoculate any birds that come in contact with other birds outside of the loft, and/or when your birds are exposed to any new birds that are introduced to the loft, whether they are seperated or not. 

We recommend annual innoculations of PMV, Paratyphoid, and depending on where you live, Pox.( we live in humid climate with lots of mosquitos, so pox is a must) 

Perhaps you can find a local racing/show club in your area that purchase large quantites of the vaccinations, they may be able to share some, as there may be left overs for those who have 200 or more birds. Some vaccinations require a booster, so you may need more then you think.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

*real folks..*

treesa, thats exactly what I meant!!! That is people with pigeons, not book writers! thanks... I guess I need to get in touch with pigeon club.. they do have one locally, Pecos Valley Pigeon Club...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

fishdoc said:


> treesa, thats exactly what I meant!!! *That is people with pigeons, not book writers! thanks*... I guess I need to get in touch with pigeon club.. they do have one locally, Pecos Valley Pigeon Club...


Hi Fishdoc, 

I don't know whether or not you were referring to me as a "book writer" or what you meant by "real people", but I have pigeons as many of us do. Your statements are a little ambiguous and can be viewed as a little insulting.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

*brad*

the last thing I meant was an insult. You can read lots of books, but nothing replaces the actual experience of hobbyists that have years in the business, which I don't. Thats what I meant by real people, as opposed to books that might recommend unnecessary steps, but not emphasize the critical ones..


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 29, 2006)

*cont..*

maybe it was because two posts came on before I got on and replied... I appreciate all advice, and two folks telling me the same thing only solidifies that advice, in my opinion..


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fishdoc, 

Thank you for explaining what you meant. Sometimes things can be taken as meaning something else entirely on a forum like this. It's just the nature of the internet and written words.

Thanks again


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

You know what I do is buy a bunch of syringes and fill them all up until the vile is empty. Then put them in a baggie in the frefriderator with the date on it. Then I can use them when I need them with no waste. I get 6 to a syringe. You can get 50 dose vials.


----------

